# NBA Development League news 10/03



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Toros to Hold Open Tryouts*

AUSTIN, Texas, October 3, 2006 - Dennis Johnson, 13-year NBA veteran and head coach of the Austin Toros, will conduct open tryouts Saturday and Sunday, October 14-15, at the Delco Activity Center, 4601 Pecan Brook Drive, in Austin.

Open tryouts offer local athletes an opportunity to showcase their talents in front of D-League coaches while they compete to earn a position in the team's official training camp. Training camp is scheduled to begin in November.

"I am looking forward to see the talented pool of players within and surrounding our community at the open tryouts," said Johnson. "There are many basketball players who have dreamt of a professional basketball career. The Toros open tryouts offer those players the opportunity to get one step closer to making that dream come true."

The tryouts include one session on Oct. 14 and another session on Oct. 15. The Saturday session will begin at 8:30 a.m. with registration and check-in and conclude by 5 p.m. At the conclusion of the first session, Johnson will select up to 25 athletes to participate in Sunday's session, also scheduled to begin at 8:30 a.m. at the Delco Activity Center.

Applicants must be eligible to play in the NBA Development League and may pre-register by submitting the official registration, disclosure, and release forms, along with a $150 nonrefundable fee by 5 p.m. on Oct. 13. Money orders and cashier's checks are the only accepted forms of payment for the registration fee. Applications are available at austintoros.com or the Austin Toros office located at 7800 Shoal Creek Blvd., Suite 115W, Austin, TX 78757.

Tryouts will be limited to the first 100 players to register and no incomplete registrations will be accepted. All applications received after the pre-registration deadline will be subjected to a $175 nonrefundable fee.

The Austin Toros home opener is Saturday, Nov. 25 against the Fort Worth Flyers at the Austin Convention Center. The regular season tips off Friday, Nov. 24 against the Albuquerque Thunderbirds in New Mexico. For more information, log on to austintoros.com or call (512) 236-8333.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Toros Host Auditions for Inaugural Jr. Toros Dance Team*

Austin, TEXAS, October 2, 2006 - The Austin Toros will conduct auditions for the 2006-07 Jr. Toros Dance team Saturday, October 7 from 3-7 p.m. at Tapestry Dance Studio on 507 B. Pressler Street.

The Jr. Toros Dance Team will participate in cheer and dance routines at four to six Toros home games at the Austin Convention Center. The team members will provide entertainment and high-energy, crowd-encouraging performances during the season as well as participate in various community activities.

Potential members of the Jr. Toros Dance Team will include boys and girls between the ages of 8 and 13. Practices for the performances will be held at least twice a month.

To pre-register, log on to austintoros.com or call the Austin Toros office at (512) 236-8333 to obtain registration forms. Return the form along with a $15 non-refundable fee to Austin Toros Jr. Dance Team Auditions, 7800 Shoal Creek Blvd., Suite 115W, Austin, TX 78757 by October 6. Registration is also available on the day of auditions.

The Austin Toros, a member of the NBA Development League, tips off the regular season on Friday, Nov. 24 against the defending Champion Albuquerque Thunderbirds. The 2006-07 home opener tips off at 7 p.m. on Saturday, Nov. 25 against the Fort Worth Flyers at the Austin Convention Center. For ticket information, log on to austintoros.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Cezary Trybanski Signs With the Raptors*

TULSA, Okla., October 3, 2006 - Tulsa 66ers center Cezary Trybanski has signed a free agent contract with the Toronto Raptors. Trybanski will attend the Raptor's training camp and have the opportunity to compete for a roster spot.

"I am extremely excited to have this opportunity with the Raptors," said Trybanski. "Playing with the 66ers and working with Coach Meyer was a great experience for me, and it really helped me develop my game and be prepared for this opportunity in Toronto. I am going to keep working hard and do all I can to help the team."

Trybanski joined the 66ers in November of 2005 and quickly made his mark with the team, starting 15 of 45 games. He averaged 3.6 points, three rebounds and shot 71 percent from the free throw line. The 7-2, 235 pound center has appeared in 22 games with three teams (Memphis, Phoenix and New York) during his first two NBA seasons. He also became the first-ever Polish-born NBA player when he debuted versus Minnesota (11/15/02).

if(ns4) document.write(''); else{ document.write('

'); }

Following his strong campaign with the 66ers, Trybanski was invited to play in NBA Summer Leagues, but had to decline due to a broken hand that has since fully recovered.

Trybanski played in his native Poland for MKS Pruszkow in 2001-02, averaging 4.9 points and 2.7 rebounds in 22 games. He shot an impressive 52.4 percent from the field and 62.9 percent from the free throw line. Trybanski was also a member of the Polish National Team in 2002.

The Tulsa 66ers tip off their sophomore season with back-to-back home games against the Arkansas RimRockers Friday and Saturday, Nov. 24-25 at Expo Square Pavilion. Both games begin at 7 p.m. Nineteen of the 66ers' 24 home games will be held on Friday or Saturday nights, allowing Tulsa families the opportunity to see professional basketball when it best fits their schedules. For ticket information, log on to tulsa66ers.com or call the ticket office at (918) 585-8444.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Jam to participate in Lakers preseason game*

Bakersfield, Calif., October 3, 2006 - The Bakersfield Jam dance team presented by Flashco will highlight halftime of the Los Angeles Lakers vs. Utah Jazz preseason game to be held at Save Mart Center in Fresno, Calif., on Tuesday, October 10. In addition to this being the dance team's inaugural season, their performance at Save Mart Center will be their first together as a dance team.

The Bakersfield Jam Dance team has been active in the community since coming together in August of this year. They have held dance clinics for children and volunteered at various events supporting charities and non-profit organizations throughout Bakersfield. Members of the dance team have also visited local elementary schools, reading to the students.

In support of their dance team, the Bakersfield Jam is offering a number of ways to witness their first performance. The Jam currently has contests running, offering tickets to see the Lakers play the Jazz in Fresno. For information regarding how to win, log on to www.bakersfieldjam.com or call 661.716.4JAM.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Flyers to Hold Open Tryouts*

FORT WORTH, Texas, Oct. 3, 2006 - Eleven-year NBA veteran and Flyers head coach Sidney Moncrief will conduct open tryouts Saturday and Sunday, October 7-8, at Nolan Catholic High School, 4501 Bridge Street, Fort Worth, Texas, 76103.

The Saturday session will begin at 8 a.m. with check-in and will conclude by 5 p.m. Moncrief will choose a select group of athletes to participate in the final session on Sunday beginning at 10 a.m.

"We are excited about the interest that has been shown in the Flyers open tryouts through the number of applicants we have received, and I look forward to evaluating the talented group of players in our local area," said Moncrief. "Open tryouts will offer those players an opportunity to take another step towards pursuing their dream of a professional basketball career."

Open tryouts offer local athletes an opportunity to showcase their talents in front of NBA Development League coaches while they compete to earn a position in the team's official training camp. Training camp is scheduled to begin in November.

Applicants must be eligible to play in the NBA Development League and must submit the official registration, disclosure, and release forms along with a $150 non-refundable fee paid by cash or money order. Applications are available at fwflyers.com or at the Fort Worth Flyers office located at 512 Main Street, Suite 411, Fort Worth, TX, 76102. No incomplete applications will be accepted.

The Fort Worth Flyers tip off the home opener Friday, December 1 against the Bakersfield Jam at the Fort Worth Convention Center beginning at 7 p.m. The regular season tips off Saturday, November 25 against the Austin Toros in Austin, TX. For more information, log on to fwflyers.com or call (817) 698-8333.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Stampede Spirit to perform at Utah Jazz halftime*

BOISE, Idaho (October 3, 2006) - The Farmers & Merchants State Bank Stampede Spirit Dance Team, presented by Studio C will kick off the 2006-07 season by performing at halftime of the pre-season match-up between the Portland Trail Blazers and Utah Jazz at the Delta Center on October 19.

The Utah Jazz, an NBA affiliate team for the Idaho Stampede, will take on the Portland Trail Blazers for a pre-season game on October 19, at 8 p.m. at the Delta Center in Salt Lake City, Utah. The Stampede Spirit will put on their first public performance of the 2006-07 season, as they gear up for the Stampede's Opening Night on Friday, November 24.

"This really is a once-in-a-lifetime experience and an opportunity for our dancers to learn and grow from the great people with the Jazz," said Spirit Director Jennifer Huter. "It is great that we can go to an NBA arena as nice as the Delta Center and perform in front 19,000 fans."

This will be the first time in franchise history that the entire dance team will perform at an NBA game. As a member of the NBA Development League, the overall goal for the Stampede and the other franchises is to develop the talent of players, coaches, front office executives, referees and dancers. The Stampede have been very successful promoting staff, players, coaches to the NBA ranks, as was proven again this summer when two former Spirit members made the LA Clippers dance team.

"Our affiliation with the NBA, the Jazz and the Sonics allows for so much more exposure and excitement in the basketball world for the Stampede," said Stampede Director of Sales & Marketing Vince Hordemann. "Beyond the high-flying action on the court, our national halftime acts and our famous Stampede Spirit dance team, fans throughout the Treasure Valley and beyond can expect the very best affordable entertainment every night at Qwest Arena this winter."

The Idaho Stampede is entering its ninth season as a new member of the NBA Development League, and an affiliate of the Utah Jazz and Seattle SuperSonics. Individuals and businesses interested in season tickets starting at only $175 should call (208) 388-4667 or visit idahostampede.com for more information about the upcoming season.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*RimRockers to Pick Sixth in NBA D-League Draft*

LITTLE ROCK, Ark., October 3 - The Arkansas RimRockers received the sixth overall selection in the 2006 NBA Development League Draft through a lottery conducted at the annual coaches meeting Tuesday. The Draft is scheduled for November 2 at 9 p.m. ET.

"We hoped for the best and prepared for the worst. We ended up somewhere in the middle," RimRockers head coach Andy Stoglin said. "The (sixth) spot can get us what we need to compete for a championship. (Assistant Coach) Pat (Bradley) and I will be very prepared. We've been doing our homework, with scouting, watching video and talking to NBA coaches to make sure we get the best players out there."

The Anaheim Arsenal will have the first overall pick in a serpentine selection process, followed by the Sioux Falls Skyforce, Colorado 14ers, Fort Worth Flyers, Dakota Wizards, Arkansas RimRockers, Los Angeles D-Fenders, Tulsa 66ers, Idaho Stampede, Austin Toros, Bakersfield Jam and Albuquerque Thunderbirds.

Since the draft is serpentine, or "snaked", the order will be reversed in each of the 10 rounds. For example, after picking first, Anaheim's next selections will be the 24th and 25th overall. Albuquerque will select last in the first round, but first in the second round, giving the T-Birds the 12th and 13th overall picks. Arkansas will select 6th, 19th, 30th, 43rd, 54th, 67th, 78th, 91st, 102nd and 115th overall in the ten round draft.

To be eligible for the 2006 Draft, a player must have signed a standard D-League player contract. Previous top picks currently in NBA vet camps include Chicago Bulls guard Andre Barrett (2005) and New Jersey Nets forward Mikki Moore (2002).

Training camp rosters will consist of the 10 players selected in the Draft, up to four returning players, two allocation players of regional significance and a player invited from each team's open tryout.

The 2006-07 D-League season begins November 24 with five games. A 50-game schedule is highlighted by the Showcase on January 15-17 in Sioux Falls, S.D. and the inaugural NBA D-League All-Star Game February 17 in Las Vegas.

For more information about the Arkansas RimRockers call (501) 975-HOOP or visit the team's official website, www.ArkansasRimRockers.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Stampede to pick ninth in 2006 NBA D-League Draft*

BOISE, Idaho (October 3, 2006) - The Anaheim Arsenal secured the first overall selection in the 2006 NBA Development League Draft through a lottery conducted at the annual coaches meeting Tuesday. The Draft is scheduled for November 2 at 9 p.m. ET.

"We are excited about the position we have in the draft," said Stampede Head Coach Bryan Gates. "Going into it, I wanted picks six through nine so that we could get two highly touted players."

The Sioux Falls Skyforce will have the second overall pick in a serpentine selection process, followed by the Colorado 14ers, Fort Worth Flyers, Dakota Wizards, Arkansas RimRockers, Los Angeles D-Fenders, Tulsa 66ers, Idaho Stampede, Austin Toros, Bakersfield Jam and Albuquerque Thunderbirds.

Since the draft is serpentine, or "snaked", the order will be reversed in each of the 10 rounds. For example, after picking first, Anaheim's next selections will be the 24th and 25th overall. Albuquerque will select last in the first round, but first in the second round, giving the T-Birds the 12th and 13th overall picks. The Stampede's second pick will be number 16.

To be eligible for the 2006 Draft, a player must have signed a standard D-League player contract. Previous top picks currently in NBA vet camps include Chicago Bulls guard Andre Barrett (2005) and New Jersey Nets forward Mikki Moore (2002).

Training camp rosters will consist of the 10 players selected in the Draft, up to four returning players, two allocation players of regional significance and a player invited from each team's open tryout. The four returning players for Anaheim, Bakersfield, Colorado and Los Angeles, all expansion teams, will be signed from the 10 players each selected in the Expansion Draft on September 19.

The 2006-07 D-League season begins November 24 with five games. A 50-game schedule is highlighted by the Showcase on January 15-17 in Sioux Falls, S.D. and the inaugural NBA D-League All-Star Game February 17 in Las Vegas.

The D-League continues to develop talent from across all disciplines for the NBA's 30 teams and the entire NBA umbrella. In addition to the assignment of 29 players to D-League affiliates, there were also 18 GATORADE Call-Ups from the D-League to the NBA last season. Additionally, every referee hired by the NBA since 2002 has worked in the D-League, while coaches, athletic trainers and front office executives are also being developed.

Designed to help grow the sport of basketball both domestically and internationally, the D-League also offers fun, family entertainment at affordable prices. For additional information on the NBA Development League, visit NBADLEAGUE.com.

The Idaho Stampede is entering its ninth season as a new member of the NBA Development League, and an affiliate of the Utah Jazz and Seattle SuperSonics. Individuals and businesses interested in season tickets starting at only $175 should call (208) 388-4667 or visit idahostampede.com for more information about the upcoming season.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Anaheim gets first choice in 2006 NBA D-League draft*

DALLAS, October 3, 2006 - The Anaheim Arsenal secured the first overall selection in the 2006 NBA Development League Draft through a lottery conducted at the annual coaches meeting Tuesday. The Draft is scheduled for November 2 at 9 p.m. ET.

"We are excited about having the top pick," Arsenal head coach Larry Smith said. "(Assistant) Coach (Reggie) Geary and I will get together, study all the players available in the draft pool and come out with a great player with the first selection."

The Sioux Falls Skyforce will have the second overall pick in a serpentine selection process, followed by the Colorado 14ers, Fort Worth Flyers, Dakota Wizards, Arkansas RimRockers, Los Angeles D-Fenders, Tulsa 66ers, Idaho Stampede, Austin Toros, Bakersfield Jam and Albuquerque Thunderbirds.

Since the draft is serpentine, or "snaked", the order will be reversed in each of the 10 rounds. For example, after picking first, Anaheim's next selections will be the 24th and 25th overall. Albuquerque will select last in the first round, but first in the second round, giving the T-Birds the 12th and 13th overall picks.

"It's going to be interesting with the new format," Smith said. "We really have to do our homework, but we will get some players that basketball fans in Orange County will look forward to watching play."

To be eligible for the 2006 Draft, a player must have signed a standard D-League player contract. Previous top picks currently in NBA vet camps include Chicago Bulls guard Andre Barrett (2005) and New Jersey Nets forward Mikki Moore (2002).

Training camp rosters will consist of the 10 players selected in the Draft, up to four returning players, two allocation players of regional significance and a player invited from each team's open tryout. The four returning players for Anaheim, Bakersfield, Colorado and Los Angeles, all expansion teams, will be signed from the 10 players each selected in the Expansion Draft on September 19.

The 2006-07 D-League season begins November 24 with five games. A 50-game schedule is highlighted by the Showcase on January 15-17 in Sioux Falls, S.D. and the inaugural NBA D-League All-Star Game February 17 in Las Vegas.

The D-League continues to develop talent from across all disciplines for the NBA's 30 teams and the entire NBA umbrella. In addition to the assignment of 29 players to D-League affiliates, there were also 18 GATORADE Call-Ups from the D-League to the NBA last season. Additionally, every referee hired by the NBA since 2002 has worked in the D-League, while coaches, athletic trainers and front office executives are also being developed.

Designed to help grow the sport of basketball both domestically and internationally, the D-League also offers fun, family entertainment at affordable prices. For additional information on the NBA Development League, visit NBADLEAGUE.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Players find attitude helps adjustment*

In 1997, approaching the end of his stint with the Sioux Falls Skyforce, Tony Harris stood in the Arena locker room and railed against racism.

His venom was focused on an incident at a downtown nightclub called Jamz, where Harris and teammate Corey Beck had been arrested for disorderly conduct.

Lawyer Arlie Brende says Harris had a legitimate complaint.

"He was at the bar with two other players, and they were involved in a dispute about dancing with white girls," Brende says. "Some guys made it an issue, and Tony said, 'Hey, knock it off.' And when the cops showed up, (Harris and Beck) got arrested. They had hit no one, and no one had hit them. They just arrested all the black guys."

The Skyforce, who recently joined the NBA Development League, have been a major part of Sioux Falls' sports landscape since arriving in 1989. And since most of the team's players are African-American, the subject of race comes up.

complete article


----------

